# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  PSA-Anstieg, was nun ?

## positiv111

Hallo, es ist schon länger her, daß ich von mir hier in diesem Forum berichtete. Ich bin jetzt 69 Jahre alt.
Am 7.09.2007 wurde bei mir ein PSA-Wert von 10,611 festgestellt, in den Stanzzylindern 6 bis 10 (li.SL) erfaßtes Adenokarzinom der Prostata, Gleason-Grading 3+4=7.

Am 12.11.2007 wurde im Universitätsklinikum Leipzig nach der Diagnose

- Prostatakarzinom (pT3a, pN0 (0/12), L1, V0Pn1, UICC-Stadium III, Gleason 3+4=7, R1)

folgendes durchgeführt:

- Roboter assistierte endoskopische extraperitoneale radikale Prostatovesikulektomie (EERPE) mit pelviner Staging- Lymphadenektomie (PLA) und lymphocelenprotektiver Peritonealfensterung bds.

Tumorklassifikation:
Lokalisation: ICD-O-C-61
Typisierung: ICD-O-M-8140/3
Grading: G3, Gleason 7=3 (80%), +4 (20%)
Stadieneinteilung (TNM 2002): pT3a pN0 (0/12) pMX, L1 V0 Pn1, UICC-Stadium III
R-klassifikation: R1 (dorsolateral links)

Histologie: Prostataresektat mit einem schlecht differenzierten azinären Adenokarzinom in beiden Prostataseitenlappen mit Infiltration in das periprostatische Fettgewebe (dorsolateral links). Der dorsolaterale Absetzungsrand links wird infiltriert, die übrigen Absetzungsränder tumorfrei. Infiltration von Perineuralscheiden und Lymphgefäßen. Keine Infiltration von Gefäßen, tumorfreie Lymphknoten bds.

Am 28.11.2007 war der PSA-Wert: 0,450 und am 17.01.2008: 0,099

Vom 18.11.2008 bis 08.01.2009 unterzog ich mich einer perkutanen Strahlentherapie.

Meine PSA-Werte sind nie wieder unter 0,1 gefallen.

07.09.07 - 10,611
28.11.07 - 0,450
17.01.08 - 0,099
18.03.08 - 0,109
27.05.08 - 0,159
12.09.08 - 0,120
31.10.08 - 0,219
19.10.09 - 0,205
25.01.10 - 0,242
26.04.10 - 0,273
02.08.10 - 0,273
02.11.10 - 0,325
07.02.11 - 0,300
13.05.11 - 0,290
11.08.11 - 0,340
17.11.11 - 0,390
16.02.12 - 0,370
07.06.12 - 0,440

Ja, das zu meiner Vorgeschichte. Mitte Juli habe ich meinen nächsten Termin bei meinem Urologen. Er erwähnte einmal, daß er ab einem PSA-Wert von 1,0 eine Hormontherapie vorschlägt. Ich wundere mich, daß der Wert auch einige Male gefallen ist innerhalb der Quartalsmessung. Was meint ihr, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr? Was würde eine Hormontherapie für mich bedeuten?

Für eine Antwort wäre ich dankbar, Alfred

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Alfred,

im Patientenratgeber zur S3-Leitlinie steht *u.a.* folgendes:

"Die ärztliche Leitlinie empfiehlt den Hormonentzug, wenn der Tumor Beschwerden verursacht. Wenn keine Beschwerden bestehen, kann er angeboten werden, ist aber nicht unbedingt angezeigt."

Hier steht noch mehr:
http://www.krebsgesellschaft.de/down...ca2_100818.pdf





Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Alfred,

ich habe  7 Wochen nach der RPE einen PSA-Wert von 0,03. 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle ab PSA-Werten über 0,5 auch über eine Bestrahlung nachdenken.

Herzlichen Gruß

Lothar

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was würde eine Hormontherapie für mich bedeuten?


Naja, die Patientenleitlinien verharmlosen das nicht (Seite 54):




> Als Folge des Hormonentzuges kommt es zu 
> Antriebsschwäche, 
> Hitzewallungen,
> Osteoporose, 
> Verlust des sexuellen Interesses (Libido) 
> und der Potenz, 
> Muskelabbau, 
> Zunahme des Körperfetts 
> sowie Blutarmut.


Ich hab derzeit "Ferien" von der Hormontherapie (AHT) und weiss das sehr zu schätzen.
Die Erfahrungen entsprachen dem, was in der Leitlinie angesagt ist, mal von der
Osteoporose abgesehen, zu der ich keine Daten habe. Dazu kam eine Unverträglichkeit
bei einem unnötigen Medikamentenwechsel.

Falls Du Dich für eine AHT entscheidest, zu Beginn eine 1-Monatsspritze machen lassen.
Das Unglück, eine wenig verträgliche 3-Monatsspritze verpasst zu bekommen, kann 
ich beiliebe nicht weiterempfehlen. Mehr als ein viertel Jahr täglich kotzen bis zur
Erschöpfung ist kein Spass. Nach einem Monat auf ein anderes Medikament
umsteigen zu können, wäre wohl etwas weniger übel.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## LudwigS

> Falls Du Dich für eine AHT entscheidest, zu Beginn eine 1-Monatsspritze machen lassen.


Naja, der Ordnung halber sei gesagt, dass zu Beginn als erstes paar Tage lang ein Antiandrogen (Flutamid, Casodex) genommen werden sollte wenn die Spritze ein Agonist wie Enantone, Eligard oder Zoladex ist.
Anders sieht das aus wenn ein Antagonist wie Abarelix oder Degarelix verschrieben würde.
Da entfällt das "Flare up", das kurzzeitige Beschleunigen der Erkrankung.

Sicher ist der Androgenentzug ein gravierender Eingriff in den Hormonhaushalt des Mannes.
Ich war 15 Monate "ziemlich fertig".
Ein Freund von mir macht das schon 3 Jahre und steckt das locker weg.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Mafred

Hallo Alfred, wofür du dich auch entscheidest,was dir dein Uruloge rät, Ludwig hats ebend schon erwähnt...einem gehts mieß dem anderen nicht. Mein Mann zB hat unter der mehrjährigen Hormonblockade
(erst Enatone mit Casodex50,später Trinatone mit Casodex150) intensiv seinen Sport weiter betrieben.Übel war ihm auch nie..im Gegenteil , die einzigen Nebenwirkungen waren und sind es noch : ständiges starkes Schwitzen ...
Ist bei uns Frauen übrigens genauso ....
Gruß Mafred

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Alfred, 

Ich empfehle Dir, die Seiten 152 ff. der neuen S3-Leitlinien (siehe heutiger Link im Forum) zur Rezidivbehandlung durchzulesen.

Gruß

Lothar

----------


## positiv111

Hallo, vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten. Die Bestrahlung, Lothar, hatte ich ja schon ca. 1 Jahr nach der OP, sie käme also nicht mehr in Betracht. Mal sehen, wie der nächste PSA-Wert ausfällt, dann entscheide ich wie es weitergeht.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Die PSA-Dynamik ist diskret, eventuell liegt hier ein Lymphknotenrezidiv vor. Für eine Knochenmetastase ist mir der Verlauf etwas zu langsam. Ich würde vorschlagen die PSA-Werte abzuwarten. Man könnte sogar soweit gehen, dass man bei einem PSA-Wert um 1 ein Cholin-PET-CT macht um doch ein eventuell vorhandenes Lymphknotenrezidiv zu finden und lokal zu behandeln. Bis dahin keine Hormontherapie.

----------


## Hvielemi

> bei einem PSA-Wert um 1 ein Cholin-PET-CT macht um doch ein eventuell vorhandenes Lymphknotenrezidiv zu finden und lokal zu behandeln. Bis dahin keine Hormontherapie.


Das ist bestimmt der richtige Weg unter dem Motto:

*"Kenne Deinen Feind!"*

2008/09 scheint man ja reichlich blind in der Gegend herungefeuert zu haben:

Datum ...... PSA
27.05.08 - 0,159
12.09.08 - 0,120
31.10.08 - 0,219

18.11.08 bis 08.01.09  perkutane Strahlentherapie.
Dann erst mal 3/4-Jahr PSA-Sendepause? 
Erfolgskontrolle?
I-wo! 
Die ungezielte Strahlentherapie bringt eh nix,
nur soll der Patient nicht gleich merken, dass
er unterdiagnostiziert und übertherapiert wird.
Hauptsache, die Maschine ist ausgelastet.

19.10.09 - 0,205
25.01.10 - 0,242
26.04.10 - 0,273
02.08.10 - 0,273

Bis dieser PSA mal 1 ng/ml wird, geht glücklicherweise noch viel Wasser den Rhein runter.

@Alfred:
Geniesse bis dahin das Leben ohne AHT-Nebenwirkungen!
Immer schön unter PSA-Kontrolle, dann muss auch keine Angst aufkommen,
man verpasse was.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Die ungezielte Strahlentherapie bringt eh nix,
> nur soll der Patient nicht gleich merken, dass
> er unterdiagnostiziert und übertherapiert wird.
> Hauptsache, die Maschine ist ausgelastet.


Diesen Satz kann ich nicht so stehen lassen. Er ist meines Erachtens einfach zu pauschal.
Dass man oft "blind" bestrahlt ist richtig. Letztendlich wissen wir alle, dass es besser ist früh zu bestrahlen, solange der PSA-Wert richtig ist und nicht abzuwarten, bis man ein makroskopisches Rezidiv sehen kann, bevor man mit der Bestrahlung beginnt.
Dass es nicht immer klappt und man damit nicht dauerhaft und zuverlässig alle Tumorzellen in Schach halten kann ist auch klar.
Nun aber ist es so, dass "positiv111" eine R1-Resektion hinter sich hatte. Das heisst in der Prostataloge hatte er mit ziemlich hoher Sicherheit noch Tumorzellen, die hat man auch bestrahlt. Dass es irgendwo anders noch Tumorzellen gab, bzw. die Bestrahlung der Prostataloge nicht ausgereicht hat, dafür können wir alle leider nichts.


Dass es im Nachhinein doch eine Übertherapie war, weil der PSA weiter gestiegen ist, das ist klar. Aber zu dieser Erkenntnis konnte man erst nach der Behandlung kommen. Ich wette mal, dass 90% der Forumsteilnehmer sich genauso wie "positiv111" postoperativ hätten bestrahlen lassen. Das mit den fehlenden PSA-Kontrollen nach der Bestrahlung ist unglücklich, hätte aber sowieso keine Konsequenz. Was meinen Sie aber mit "unterdiagnostiziert"? Hätten Sie irgendeine andere Untersuchung bei PSA 0,2 vor der Bestrahlung gemacht?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Diesen Satz kann ich nicht so stehen lassen. Er ist meines Erachtens einfach zu pauschal.
> Dass man oft "blind" bestrahlt ist richtig. Letztendlich wissen wir alle, dass es besser ist früh zu bestrahlen, solange der PSA-Wert richtig ist und nicht abzuwarten, bis man ein makroskopisches Rezidiv sehen kann, bevor man mit der Bestrahlung beginnt.
> 
> Was meinen Sie aber mit "unterdiagnostiziert"? Hätten Sie irgendeine andere Untersuchung bei PSA 0,2 vor der Bestrahlung gemacht?


Uhh, da bin ich wieder mal massiv über's Ziel hinausgeschossen.
Die Situation heute, nach längst erfolgter Bestrahlung ist natürlich eine ganz Andere, als damals,
als die Annahme eines Lokalrezidivs zwar plausibel war, aber eben nicht nachweisbar.

Nun, ich denke, dass nun die Unterschiedlichkeit der Situationen 2008 und 2012 jetzt auch für Laien wie mich verdeutlicht sei. Auch war meine N1-Situation, aufgrund der ich mich für Abwarten, bis Bilder etwas aussagen können entschied, eine ganz andere, als die hier besprochene N0 - oder heute Nx?. Ich bedanke mich bei Ihnen, lieber Herr Schmidt, für die Richtigstellung und entschuldige mich bei Alfred und seinen Ärzten für die inhaltlich und im Ton unpassende Kritik.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## positiv111

Werter Herr Schmidt, vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. Ihre Meinung hilft mir sehr und bestätigt meine Gedanken. Ich habe mich erkundigt, meine Krankenkasse hat mit 4 Kliniken Vereinbarungen, was PET-CT speziell für Prostatakarzinom nach OP bzw. Bestrahlung betrifft. Diese Option würde ich dann noch vor der Entscheidung ob und wann Hormontherapie mit meinem Urologen besprechen. Danke für diesen Hinweis.

Entschuldige Hvielemi, ich habe einen PSA-Wert vergessen aufzuschreiben. Am 23.07.09 hat man 0,180 gemessen. Er war also vor der Bestrahlung 0,219 und ca. 5 Monate danach 0,180. Ist dann bis Oktober 09 auf 0,205 gestiegen.

Daß bald nach der OP eine Bestrahlung erfolgen sollte, hat man mir bereits schon in der Uniklinik Leipzig ans Herz gelegt. Genau mit der Begründung, wie sie auch Herr Schmidt hier gegeben hat. Im Vorgespräch in der Charitè wurde ich selbstverständlich aufgeklärt, daß auch noch nach der Bestrahlung Tumorzellen vorhanden sein können. Ich war also darauf vorbereitet, die bisherige Zusammenarbeit mit den Ärzten war und ist so, wie sie sein sollte.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Uhh, da bin ich wieder mal massiv über's Ziel hinausgeschossen.
> Die Situation heute, nach längst erfolgter Bestrahlung ist natürlich eine ganz Andere, als damals,
> als die Annahme eines Lokalrezidivs zwar plausibel war, aber eben nicht nachweisbar.
> 
> Nun, ich denke, dass nun die Unterschiedlichkeit der Situationen 2008 und 2012 jetzt auch für Laien wie mich verdeutlicht sei. Auch war meine N1-Situation, aufgrund der ich mich für Abwarten, bis Bilder etwas aussagen können entschied, eine ganz andere, als die hier besprochene N0 - oder heute Nx?. Ich bedanke mich bei Ihnen, lieber Herr Schmidt, für die Richtigstellung und entschuldige mich bei Alfred und seinen Ärzten für die inhaltlich und im Ton unpassende Kritik.


Kein Problem, wir verstehen uns.
:-)
Ihre PSA-Dynamik macht mir allerdings etwas Sorgen.
Was haben Sie als Nächstes vor?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Kein Problem, wir verstehen uns.
> :-)
> Ihre PSA-Dynamik macht mir allerdings etwas Sorgen.
> Was haben Sie als Nächstes vor?


Danke, dass Sie an mich denken, Herr Schmidt!

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen einen weiteren PSA-Wert messen lassen.
Nach gehabter Dynamik wird der so um 3 - 3.5 liegen, was mir auch Sorge macht.
Anfang Juli werde ich dann in Heidelberg ein PSMA-PET bekommen.
Daraus hoffe ich, Aufschlüsse über das nächste Handeln zu bekommen.
Lokale Interventionen, systemische Massnahmen?
Man wird sehen.
Frischverliebt, wie ich bin, möchte ich lieber nicht in dieses graue Tal der AHT niedersinken.
Aber das ist - ich weiss - bei meiner Situation auf längere Zeit kaum zu machen.

Lieben, Leben, Lebenszeit und Lebensqualität:
Alles zusammen geht wohl nicht.

In leichter Sorge
Hvielemi


PS zum Leben: 
Heute mal keine Bergblumen. 
Frische Bilder hätt ich schon, aber hier keine Verbindung, die für den Upload reicht. 
Jetzt geh ich Wandern, mit 'ihr', wie denn sonst!?
Carpe diem!

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Hvielemi,

halte die Ohren steif, wenn's auch manchmal schwerfaellt. Bergblumen und viel frischen Hoehenwind wuerde ich jetzt auch bevorzugen bei heute 44 Grad Celsius. Aber der Liebe wegen bin ich auch hier. Sie liebt eben im Sommer das Wandern am puderzuckerfeinen Sandstrand. Alles Gute fuer Dich. Harald.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Danke, dass Sie an mich denken, Herr Schmidt!


Gern geschehen!




> Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen einen weiteren PSA-Wert messen lassen.
> Nach gehabter Dynamik wird der so um 3 - 3.5 liegen, was mir auch Sorge macht.
> Anfang Juli werde ich dann in Heidelberg ein PSMA-PET bekommen.
> Daraus hoffe ich, Aufschlüsse über das nächste Handeln zu bekommen.
> Lokale Interventionen, systemische Massnahmen?


Das (experimentelle) PSMA-PET ist eine gute Idee. Ich frage mich jedoch, ob bei Ihrem vorliegenden PSA-Wert auch nicht ein "normales" MRT-Becken mit Kontrastmittel gut wäre. Dies kann bei der Befundung in Heidelberg eventuell hilfreich sein, um es mit dem PET zusammen zu korrelieren..
Haben Sie schon dran gedacht?

----------


## Ottocar

Hallo, Lothar soweit ich aus den Angaben von Alfred ersehen kann, hat er sich bereits einer mehrmonatigen Strahlentherapie unterzogen. Ist dann eine erneute Strahlentherapie möglich und wo liegt dann die Stelle des evtl. Lokalrezidivs. Ich stehe nämlich auch vor einer ähnlichen Fragestellung einer evtl. erneuten Bestrahlung des Lokalrezidivs, welches durch eine PET_CT Cholin Untersuchung geortet wurde.
Wäre für eine Antwort dankbar.
Ottocar

----------


## Lothar M

Hallo Ottocar,

falls das Lokalrezidiv durch eine PET-Ct genau geortet wurde, sprechen m. E. Gründe dafür, es gezielt zu bestrahlen.
Dies ist meine laienhafte Vorstellung als Patient. Unten welchen Voraussetzungen eine erneute Bestrahung angezeigt ist, weiss ich nicht. Vielleicht kann Herr Schmidt als Strahlentherapeut uns darüber aufklären.
Herzlichen Gruß
Lothar

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Lediglich ein Lymphknotenrezidiv im Becken wäre noch unter kurativen Gesichtspunkten bestrahlungswürdig.
Ob so eins vorliegt oder der PSA-Anstieg Ausdruck von Knochenmetastasen ist, bleibt die Frage. Diese kann man mit dem Cholin-PET ggf. klären, wenn der PSA-Wert hoch genug ist.

----------


## positiv111

Werter Herr Schmidt,
es sind nun einige Tage ins Land gegangen, seit ich meinen letzten Beitrag geschrieben habe. Es ging um den PSA-Anstieg nach OP und Bestrahlung. Am 17.6.2012 lag er bei 0,440.
Vor einigen Tagen bekam ich nun den neuen Wert von der vierteljährlichen Kontrolle, der mich doch etwas erschreckt hat. Bisher stiegen die Werte bei jeder Kontrolle immer so um die 0,06. Der letzte Wert im Oktober 2013 war 0,79, und nun liegt er bei 1,22! Ich kann es mir nicht erklären. Mein Urologe erwähnte die Hormontherapie. Da Sie mir aber in ihrem letzten Beitrag dazu geraten haben, vor einer Hormontherapie ein PET/CT machen zu lassen, habe ich mich nun erkundigt. Die Überweisungen dafür habe ich bereits, mein Termin für dieses PET/CT ist am 10. Februar. Sie schrieben auch, daß ein PSA-Wert um 1,0 schon ausreichend wäre, ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen. Sollte ich auf irgendetwas Bestimmtes achten?
Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Alfred,

ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie Du. Die Ratschläge, die ich erhalte, sehen bei >2 PSA eine PET-CT vor. Schenke vielleicht auch der PSMA-PET, die, soweit ich weiß, nur in Heidelberg zu haben ist, Bedeutung.

Sicherlich wird sich aber auch noch Herr Schmidt mit professionellem Rat melden.

Viele Grüße

Werner

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Ihr beiden,

da sitzen wir drei wohl im gleichen Boot. Auch bei gab es einen PSA Abfall nach RPE in 2007 und RT der Prostataloge im 2008 und RT der metastasierten Lymphknoten/-abflußwege in 2009 auf einen Nadir von 0,03. Danach kontinuierlicher moderater Anstieg bis 0,41 (03.09.2013). Ab 09.12.2013 stieg der PSA Wert plötzlich auf 0,83 und dann am 16.01.2014 auf 1,20. Ich habe noch keine Erklärung (auch nach Befragung meiner behandelnden Radiologen/Urologen) für die unverhofft eingetretene PSA Dynamik.

Auch ich stehe vor meiner nächsten PET/CT am 06.02.2014. Bis dahin dürfte der PSA Wert bei > 1,6 liegen.

Wie auch Ihr, möchte ich die ADT so weit wie möglich hinausschieben.

Lasst uns auch weiterhin in Kontakt bleiben.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Benton

Hallo Ihr drei im gleichen Boot,

auch bei mir sieht die Situation ähnlich aus: RPE, anschließend Bestrahlung, PSA-Nadir 0.02, letzter PSA-Wert 1,2. 
Ich werde am 25.2. bei einem voraussichtlichen PSA-Wert von 1,6 eine PET durchführen lassen. 
Auch ich möchte eine ADT so lange als möglich hinausschieben.
Ich werde über das PET-Ergebnis berichten.

Gruß

Benton

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Ihr Drei,

zahlen Eure Krankenkassen die PET, oder ist das Eigenleistung? Ich setze einmal voraus, Ihr seid Kassenpatienten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Abend WernerE,

zum Glück bin ich in der PKV, und die zahlt. Ich drück Dir natürlich beide Daumen. 

Schönen Abend

Werner(J)

----------


## Benton

Hallo WernerE,

ich hoffe, dass meine private Krankenkasse einen Teil bezahlt; meine Erfahrungen mit den bisherigen Behandlungen waren sehr unterschiedlich.

Viele Grüße

Benton

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerE,
ich bin bei der Techniker Krankenkasse versichert. Sie übernimmt die Kosten, aber nur für PET-CT bei einem Rezidiv Prostatakrebs.
Eine Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PET-CT und einem PSMA-PET?
Gruß Alfred

----------


## Hvielemi

> Eine Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem PET-CT und einem PSMA-PET?


Das ist in etwa wie ein 'Motorrad mit Seitenwagen' oder ein 'rotes Motorrad'.

Also: 
Das PET ist ein bildgebendes Verfahren, in dem nukleare Zerfallsereignisse
räumlich dargestellt werden, also das 'Motorrad'.
Das CT wiederum ist der 'Seitenwagen', nämlich ein räumliches Röntgen-Verfahren,
das mit den Bildern des PET überlagert wird, um die Lokalisierung der PET-Signale
zu ermöglichen.
PSMA ist dann die 'Rote Farbe', nämlich der Tracer, der dem 
Patienten verabreicht wird. Der reichert sich erstens an den gewünschten
Strukturen an, hier an das Prostataspezifische Membranantigen PSMA, und
bringt damit zweitens das strahlende Isotop, hier 68Gallium, ebendorthin.

Das zerfällt dann in der Prostata, falls die noch vorhanden ist, und in Rezidiven
und Metastasen des Prostatakrebses. Dieser Nuklearzerfall wird dann vom
PET registriert und mit dem CT-Röntgenbild überlagert abgebildet.
Im Ergebnis sieht das dann beispielsweise so aus: [4]
Grau in Grau das CT, und darübergelagert, fröhlich bunt eine Metastase.

Nimmt man statt 68Ga-PSMA einen anderen Tracer ('Farbe'), wird eben
was anderes abgebildet. Mit 17F-Cholin etwa werden Regionen
mit erhöhtem Zuckerstoffwechsel dargestellt. Daraus kann dann
der Radiologe schliessen, es könnten Krebsknoten sein.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Konrad,

could'n be better.

*"Eines der traurigsten Dinge im Leben ist, dass ein Mensch viele gute Taten tun muss, um zu beweisen, dass er tüchtig ist, aber nur einen Fehler zu begehen braucht, um zu beweisen, dass er nichts taugt"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> ...PSMA ist dann die 'Rote Farbe', nämlich der Tracer, der dem Patienten verabreicht wird. Der reichert sich erstens an den gewünschten Strukturen an, hier an das Prostataspezifische Membranantigen PSMA, und bringt damit zweitens das strahlende Isotop, hier 68Gallium, ebendorthin.


Der radioaktive Tracer, der dem Patienten verabreicht wird, reichert sich erstens speziell an den gewünschten Strukturen, hier dem Prostataspezifische Membranantigen PSMA auf der Zelloberfläche an, und bringt damit zweitens das strahlende Isotop, hier 68Gallium, ebendorthin.




> ...Nimmt man statt 68Ga-PSMA einen anderen Tracer ('Farbe'), wird eben was anderes abgebildet. Mit 17F-Cholin etwa werden Regionen mit erhöhtem Zuckerstoffwechsel dargestellt. Daraus kann dann der Radiologe schliessen, es könnten Krebsknoten sein.


Nimmt man statt dem 68Ga-PSMA einen anderen Tracer ('Farbe'), wird eben was anderes abgebildet. Mit Fluordeoxyglucose FDG etwa werden Regionen mit erhöhtem Zuckerstoffwechsel dargestellt. Daraus kann dann der Radiologe schliessen, es könnten Krebsknoten sein.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Gut das es LowRoad gibt !

----------


## LowRoad

Progenic Pharmaceiticals, Targeting and Treating Prostate Cancer...

----------


## Hvielemi

> Progenic Pharmaceiticals, Targeting and Treating Prostate Cancer...


Das kommt mir gerade recht, insbesondere der Ausblick auf diese Studie:



> Chemotherapy naïve cohort for PSMA ADC now enrolling


Ich hab zwar schon vor zwei Jahren beschlossen, anstelle der üblichen
Chemotherapie dereinst die Radiorezeptorligandentherapie (Iod-131 PSMA)
anzuwenden oder ihre Weiterentwicklung mit einem Alpha-Strahler.
Noch hab ich ja Zeit, die Entwicklung auf diesem Gebiet abzuwarten.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS betr. Beitrag #31:  ????? !

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@LowRoad:

In dem Link, _"Targeting and Treating Prostate Cancer",_

ist auf seite 22 folgendes zu entnehmen:

_"PSMA expression increases in:
•
Higher grade tumors
•
Metastatic disease
•
Hormone refractory prostate cancer_."

Desöfteren habe ich schon in wissenschaftl. Aufsätzen etc. bzgl. des PSMA gelesen, dass eine erhöhte PSMA- Expression in höhere Grade-Tumoren; Metastasen und Hormon-resistentem Prostatakrebsen gegeben ist.
Was ich allerdings nie herausfinden konnte ist, "Wie ist eine erhöhte PSMA-Expression definiert, d.h. wie ist sie quantitativ spezifiziert ?"
Aus meiner Maintrac-Blutanalyse 2010 (vitale zirkulierende Tumorzellen im peripheren Blutkreislauf / Institut Pachmann) wurde an der Serumprobe ca. 68% PSMA evaluiert. Sämtliche Biopsiebefunde (H. Bonkhoff) zeigten einen Gleason Score von 6 (3+3) und meine PSA-VZ liegen im Schnitt bei ca. 4- 4,5 Jahren.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Helmut.a.g.:

Kannst Du mal erläutern, was das Ergebnis Deiner Maintrac-Blutanalyse hinsichtlich "68% PSMA" aussagen soll ? Auch ich habe an der UKE den CTC-Test machen lassen; aber hier werden/wurden nur die Anzahl der Tumorzellen evaluiert. Die Größenordnung soll etwas über die Aggressivität des Tumors aussagen (d.h. < 5 weniger aggressiv) und während einer Therapie eine Aussage über deren Wirksamkeit (d.h. nimmt die Anzahl der CTC im Laufe der Zeit ab, ist die Therapie wirksam; wenn nicht, ist sie unwirksam und man sollte ein Therapiewechsel vornehmen). In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich noch nie etwas über einen prozentualen Anteil von PSMA gehört. Aber man kann ja klüger werden.

Übrigens hat man bei mir überhaupt keine CTC im Blutkreislauf gefunden. Mein GS liegt/lag bei 7(3+4). Und mein PSA Wert ist plötzlich exorbitant angestiegen von 0,83 in einem Monat auf 1,20 (VZ 0,2 !). Das passt doch nicht zusammen.

Weder mein Urologe noch die UKE haben eine schlüssige Erklärung, außer dass diese CTC-Untersuchung sich noch im Experimentalstadium befindet. Mit anderen Worten: Vielleicht wird`s mal was; aber heute keine Relevanz !

Gruß Werner

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@WernerJ:

Also Werner, folgender Befund zu der Anzahl zirkulierende tumorverdächtigte Zellen im peripheren Blutkreislauf (Maintrac):

Untersuchungsparameter:

HEA in der Probe 2150, im Kreislauf 5 L, in Millionen = 10,75
PSA                                      1184, im Kreislauf 5 L, in Millionen =   5,92, = 55,1% der HEA- pos. Zellen.
PSMA                  1253, im Kreislauf 5 L, in Millionen =   6,26, = 58,3% der HEA- pos. Zellen.
B7-H3                 1536, im Kreislauf 5 L, in Millionen =   7,68   = 71,4% der HEA- pos. Zellen.

( bzgl. PSMA, Korrektur, sorry, zu m. %- Angabe im posting.)

Anmerkungen:

Für  den Marker "B7-H3" wird eine ungünstige Prognose assoziiert, sowie für die Überexpression von PSMA. Nur eine quantitative Zuordnung, "cutt off`s", in Form einer nummerischen Scala, oder ähnliches, liegt nach meinen Recherchen nicht vor.
Prof. H. Bonkhoff, sowohl auch Prof. A. Böcking, konnten auch keine adäquate Antwort darauf geben nach meinen telef. Hinterfragen.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Abend Helmut,

bei mir hat man nix gefunden, daher auch keine entsprechende Aufschlüsselung. Aber jetzt weiß ich schon mehr, danke für die Info.

Nun kommt es bei mir auf das Ergebnis der PET/CT in der nächsten Woche an. Bei meinem letzten steilen Anstieg müsste man doch etwas finden. Ob therapierbar oder nicht, wird sich dann anschließend herausstellen. Wenn nichts gefunden wird, habe ich noch eine Option: Ich stehe auf der Warteliste zur USPIO (heißt jetzt MRI NANO). Wann genau, steht allerdings in den Sternen.

Gruß Werner

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@WernerJ:

in Deiner bevorstehenden PET/CT wird man evtl. was finden, aber nur was ?

Ergänzend zu "Maintrac" ist anzumerken, dass das prostataspezifische Membran Antigen (PSMA) an der Zelloberfläche (Matrix) der Tumorzelle exprimiert wird. In diesem Verfahren werden die epithelzellantigen (HEA)- positiven Zellen durch einer Laserscanning-Mikroflourimetrie durch visueller Kontrolle evaluiert. Die "CTC" und "Maintrac" sind zwei unterschiedliche Analyseverfahren.
Auch Maintrac befindet sich noch in einem experimentellen Stadium, soll aber sehr gute Ergebnisse hinsichtlich des Therapiemonitorings hervor gebracht haben, sowie der individuellen Testung (Sensibilisierungsanalyse) von Krebsmedikationen am Patienten selbst.

  Und nun etwas zu bildgebenden Verfahren und deren Tracer bzgl. über einer Vorhersage, Aussagekraft, der Entdifferenzierung (Aggressivität) der jeweiligen Tumorareale.
  Sei es ein radioaktiver Tracer wie das Isotop 68Ga (Gallium)-PSMA, oder FDG ( Fluordeoxyglucose), sowie Cholin-11 und 17 F- (Fluorethylcholin) Cholin, welche den erhöhten Zuckerstoffwechsel detektieren.

  Ich hatte im April 2013 meine erste Biopsie in München- Harlaching durchführen lassen um abklären zu lassen, ob für mich eine fokale HiFu evtl. zum tragen kommen könnte, sollte dies mal angezeigt sein.
  Ergebnis, eine linksseitige Tumorinfiltration < 15%, mit einem Gleason von 6 (3+3), diploid.

  Um meine AS-Strategie weiterhin rechtfertigen zu können und einen evtl. sampling error (Biopsie) ausschließen zu können, lies ich Anfang August am DKFZ-Heidelberg, Prof U. Haberkorn, eine PSMA-PET/CT mit anschließender mpMRT durchführen.
  Auf Grund der SUVmax-Wert (7,2) wurde ein GS von 7 oder 8 postuliert im Gegensatz zu dem histol. Befund im April.
  (forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8046-Frage-an-das-Forum-quot-Erfahrungen-mit-PSMA-PET-CT-bzgl-Vorhersage-des-GS-quot)
  Diese hochmalignen Areale wurden markiert (nach PI-RADS, Läsion 11a, 6p.) und durch eine stereotaktische MRT geführte Biopsie (BIOsee) speziell u. a. mit nach biopsiert.
  Die Gesamt histologische Befundung (29 Stanzen) durch das patholog. Institut Heidelberg, sowie der Referenzbefund von Prof. H. Bonkhoff, bestätigten den Befund vom April 2013 (GS-6, T1c, indolent).
  In den hochmalignen Areale, 11a/6p, aus der PSMA-PET/CT und mpMRT, wurde keine "bösartige" Entität gefunden, negativ.   

Gruß Helmut

----------


## helmut.a.g.

P.S:

  Zu  meinem posting # 39 ist nachzutragen (zumindest in meinem Fall ), dass die Erfahrung bzgl. der Interpretation von bildgebenden Verfahren im Kontext des jeweiligen Untersucher abhängt und einer schlechten Reproduzierbarkeit unterliegt.
  Als „treffsicher“ erwies sich bei mir die Interpretation von Prof. Vogl, Radiologie, Uni-Klinik Ffm., März 2010.
  Die durchgeführte 3-Tesla MRT-S (Cholin-11) an seinem Institut und seine anschließende Beurteilung, deckte sich „haargenau“ mit beiden Biopsieergebnisse von 2013. Seine damalige Vorhersage bzgl. der Aggressivität der betroffenen Läsionen ( < = GS-6 ), Ergebnis der Spektroskopie, wurde ebenfalls histologisch bestätigt.

  Gruß Helmut

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Helmut,

ich bewundere ja Deine Nerven. Wahrscheinlich bin ich nach PCa-Befund in 2007 auch zu schnell in Richtung RPE marschiert. Nun kann ich das Rad halt nicht mehr zurückdrehen.

Die in Deiner Vita aufgezeigten unsicheren bzw. widersprüchlichen Befunde hinsichtlich PET/CT vs. Biopsie geben mir schon ordentlich zu denken. Und "leider" obliegt es uns Patienten zu entscheiden, welchem Befund wir nun Glauben schenken wollen. Und dies trifft natürlich insbesondere auch auf die sog. experimentellen Untersuchungsmethoden zu. 

Und dann schließt sich die Entscheidung hinsichtlich der verschiedensten Therapiewege an. Auch ich habe die leidige Erfahrung machen müssen, die radikalen Therapien (s.o) als sog. Goldstandard als erstes (und einziges) angeboten zu bekommen. Die alternativen nebenwirkungsärmeren Therapien wurden erst gar nicht in Betracht gezogen.

Allerdings bin ich in meiner jetzigen Situation relativ sicher, die richtige Entscheidung mit der anstehenden PET/CT in Mannheim getroffen zu haben. Bei mir geht es ja nicht um die Beurteilung des Primärtumors, sondern um die Lokalisierung von Metastasen (insb. in den Lymphknoten). Und hier in Mannheim liegen auch alle meine CT/MRT-Vorbefunde vor, die ja für eine Trendbetrachtung und Befundbeurteilung sicher nicht unwichtig sind.

Liebe Grüße

Werner

----------


## Onni01

Hallo zusammen,
zu der Frage in #25 kann ich mitteilen,das die BEK-GEK die Kosten für ein PSMA PET-CT voll übernommen hat.
Gruß
Onni01 
der Lothar heißt

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Morgen Lothar, 

irgendwie läuft das BPS System nicht rund; ich versuche es jetzt zum dritten Mal, und vielleicht komme ich ja diesmal durch.

Aus Deinem Profil habe ich gelesen, dass Du an der Platin Studie in Heidelberg beteiligt bist. Hab auch ein wenig aus dem Internet hierüber erfahren; allerdings war dort die Info sehr dünn.

Ich war 2010 in ähnlicher Situation wie Du in Heidelberg (auch bei Prof. H.) in Behandlung. In Nimwegen bei Prof. B. hatte man Ende 2009 bei einem PSA Wert von 1,0 18 Lymphknoten als metastasiert befundet. Die anschließende PET/CT in Heidelberg ergab keinen Befund. Eine Lymphknotenbestrahlung wurde dort deshalb abgelehnt.

Die in Mannheim dann doch durchgeführte LK-Bestrahlung hatte Erfolg. Der PSA fiel auf einen Nadir von 0,03, stieg dann aber erst langsam kontinuierlich und jetzt extrem dynamisch wieder an bis auch 1.2. Jetzt habe ich einen Termin übermorgen zu einem CHOLIN PET/CT in Mannheim.

Ich bin verunsichert, ob nicht doch eine PSMA PET/CT bei dem jetzigen PSA Wert von ca. 1,4 nicht doch sicherer wäre, um überhaupt einen Befund zu erzielen. Und dann müßte ich doch wieder nach Heidelberg. Kannst Du noch mehr über die Platin Studie berichten ? Mir scheint, dass man hinsichtlich der Lymphknotenbestrahlung in Heidelberg die Meinung im Laufe der letzten Jahre geändert hat.

Kannst Du Dein Profil noch komplettieren (z.B. PSA Entwicklung etc.) ? Wenn Du Deine Daten nicht offenlegen möchtest, kannst Du sie mir ja auf persönlichem Weg geben. Ich wäre Dir dafür sehr dankbar.

Herzlichen Gruß

Werner

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Werner,

bitte, lies mal *hier* und *hier.*

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Dir das Lesen dieser ausführlichen Informationen noch mehr Sicherheit vermitteln könnten, dass Du in Mannheim übermorgen gut aufgehoben bist.

*"Alles Alte, soweit es den Anspruch darauf verdient hat, sollen wir lieben; aber für das Neue sollen wir eigentlich leben"*
(Theodor Fontane)

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerJ

Vielen Dank Harald,

ich weiß leider nicht, wann der Vortrag von Prof. Schönberg gehalten wurde. Hier steht ja gar nichts von dem PSMA PET/CT. Dieser Tracer ist auch neu und wird nicht in Mannheim, aber in Heidelberg verwendet. Damit soll die Detektionsrate insbesondere bei Lymphknotenmetastasen (wesentlich ?) höher sein. Wenn ich die Schlussfolgerung von Prof. Schönberg richtig interpretiere, liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, bei einem PSA zwischen 1 und 3 LK-Metastasen zu finden, bei gerade mal 46%. Und das ist nicht so toll.

Ich habe noch ein Gespräch.

Gruß Werner

----------


## positiv111

Hallo Euch allen,

ich habe mich nochmal erkundigt. Das PET/CT, welches am 10.2. bei mir gemacht wird, ist ein PSMA PET/CT.
Ich werde euch dann berichten.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Alfred,

wo lässt Du die PSMA PET/CT machen? Und: Ist von dort aus signalisiert worden, dass auch bei PSA <2 aller Voraussicht nach etwas gefunden wird?

Gruß WernerE

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Werner,

der Vortrag wurde 2011 gehalten, aber *diese* Informationen sind doch aktuell incl. der Ankündigungen. Mit wem hast Du noch ein Gespräch?
Prof. Schönberg weilte zumindest über das Wochenende noch im Urlaub. 

*"Lebenskunst ist nicht zuletzt die Fähigkeit, auf etwas Notwendiges zu verzichten, um sich etwas Überflüssiges zu leisten"*
(Vittorio De Sica)

Gruß Harald

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerE,

das PSMA wird in Berlin gemacht. Ich sagte, daß mein PSA-Wert 1,22 ist und fragte, ob daß ausreicht. Da meinte sie, das wäre überhaupt kein Problem.
Durch das PSMA kann man kleinste Gewebsabsiedlungen nachweisen, die von bisherigen Verfahren noch nicht sichtbar gemacht werden konnten.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerE

danke Alfred,

da bin ich gespannt auf das Ergebnis, das Du uns sicherlich mitteilen wirst. Bis zum 10.02. ist es nicht mehr weit. Ich drücke Dir ganz feste die Daumen! Berlin ist für mich näher, als Heidelberg. Bist Du in der Charité?

Gruß WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Nochmals an alle, die PSMA PET/CT angeboten bekommen: Dieser Tracer scheint wohl das beste bei einer Metastasensuche (die meisten Probleme gibt es wohl bei der detaillierten Beurteilung des Primärtumors mit diesem Tracer) zu sein, wenn der PSA Wert < 2 ist. Freut Euch !

Ich finde allerdings noch keine klare Aussage, um wie viel gesichert besser diese Methode ist ? Man liest immer nur "wesentlich genauer etc.". Habt Ihr darüber genauere Infos ?  Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man solche Ergebnisse (wenn sie wirklich Bestand haben) nicht so gern veröffentlicht. Wer geht denn dann noch zu einer CHOLIN PET/CT ?

Die Zahlen dieser alten PET/CT Untersuchung stimmt mich nicht gerade hoffnungsfroh: ich zitiere aus einem Vortrag der Universität Mannheim aus dem Jahr 2011:

- Positive PET/CT Untersuchung für Lymphknotenmetastasen bei PSA Werten zwischen 0,2 und 1 ng/ml bei 19%
zwischen 1 und 3 ng/ml bei 46% und
bei über 3 ng/ml bei 82% 

Wer möchte gern auf einen PSA Wert von > 3 warten, wenn es schon wesentlich sensiblere Verfahren gibt ?

Gruß Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> das PSMA wird in Berlin gemacht. Ich sagte, daß mein PSA-Wert 1,22 ist und fragte, ob daß ausreicht. Da meinte sie, das wäre überhaupt kein Problem.
> Durch das PSMA kann man kleinste Gewebsabsiedlungen nachweisen, die von bisherigen Verfahren noch nicht sichtbar gemacht werden konnten.


Lieber Alfred

Das sind ja ganz neue Töne. In Heidelberg hiess es, 
unter 2ng/ml gehe wenig, gut für das Bild sei 4ng/ml.
Ob da geräteseitig ein Fortschritt gemacht wurde?
Die Behauptung, dass auch "kleinste Gewebsabsiedlungen" 
nachzuweisen wären, also die bisher auf keine Weise 
sichtbaren Micrometastasen, legt das nahe.
Gespannt warten wir jetzt auf die Bilder in Berlin.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Onni01

Hi Werner,
ich war heute in Heidelberg zur 1. Nachbesprechung innerhalb der PLATIN-Studie.
Mit Daten von mir geibts gar keine Probleme.
2008 im Oktober nach jährlicher Vorsorge PSA von 2,7 auf 5,3
2008 im November 8 Stanzen davon 3 mit Tumor Cleason 7 (4/70% + 3/30%
am 16.12. 2008 PSA schon auf 10.1 und am 17.12.2008 RadikalOP  Ergebnis:pT3a, pNo (0/8) M0, Cleason 9 R1 in Heidelberg
im Januar 2009 REHA und im Mai 2009 im Nord-West Khs Frankfurt Bestrahlung 
seit dem alle 6 Wochen PSA-Bestimmung und Ultraschall bei meiner Urologin.
ab Dez. 2011 PSA-Anstieg 0,06 bis 13.05.2013 auf 1,06  In Absprache mit meiner Urologin zum PET-CT nach Heidelberg
am 31.07.2013 bei PSA von 1,35 68Ga-PSMA-PET-CT  und anschließend PET-MRT im DKFZ , jeweils ca 60 Minuten
Ergebnis: 1 Lymphknoten 9 mm ,im kleinen Becken, im PET-CT endeckt und einen 8 mm ziemlich dicht dahinter im PET-MRT.
August 2013 bei PSA 1,43 Terminin der Urologie Heidelberg zur Abklärung OP.( Op zur riskant)
September  2013 Vorstellung zur Bestrahlung und PLatin Studie, voraussetzung war 6  Wochen vor der Bestrahlung Bicalutamid / Pamorelin 3M
vom 11.11. bis  20.12.2013 Perkutane fraktionierte helikale intensitätsmodulierte  Radiotherapie der pelvinen Lymphabflusswege, GD 46,8 Gy, ED 1,8Gy mit  integrierter Dosisausättigung des präsakralen sowie pararektalen  Lymphknotenrezidivs, GD 57,2Gy, ED 2,2 Gy in 26 Fraktionen.
vorher jedes mal eine Lagekontrolle mittels MV-CT. PSA unter 0,02 lezte Messung war am Montag.
Bis  jetzt habeich alles super gut vertragen. Heute bei der 1.  Nachbesprechung wurde dem Vorschlag meiner Urologin, das Bicalutamit und  Pamerelin im März 
auslaufen zulassen zugestimmt. Am 28.04 ist die 2. Nachuntersuchung mit MRT. Die Studie beinhaltet 2 Jahre alle 3 monate Treffen in Heidelberg.
Wenn  Du noch fragen hast schick ne persöhnlich E-Mail und ich Ruf zurück.  Ach so während der 26 Bestrahlungen wurde jede Woche ein Blutbild  gemacht, ich habe auch die Leberwerte mit beantragt, das war gar kein  Problem.
Gruß
Lothar

----------


## WernerJ

Danke, Lothar, zunächst für Deine detallierte Info.

Mit dem PSMA-Ansatz sind ja ganz neue Töne aus Heidelberg zu vernehmen. Bestrahlung der Lymphknoten/Lymphabflusswege auf Basis "experimenteller" Untersuchungsergebnisse war noch vor 4 Jahren verpönt mit dem Argument "bringt eh nix" und "bereiten Sie sich mal auf eine Hormontherapie vor".

Natürlich freue ich mich über Deinen niedrigen PSA Nadir von 0,02. Allerdings wirst Du Dir ja auch die Frage stellen, welchen Anteil hatte die parallele ADT ? Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass der PSA Wert auch ohne die ADT-Mittelchen so weit unten bleibt.

Wir sollten in Kontakt bleiben. Ich werd mich auch um die Teilnahme an der PLATIN-Studie informieren (Voraussetzungen etc.).

Letzter Gruß heute

Werner

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerE,

danke fürs Daumendrücken. Ich bin nicht in der Charité. Die Untersuchung wird im " Diagnostisch Therapeutischen Zentrum - Nuklearmedizin, Strahlentherapie, Radiochemie " durchgeführt.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## Onni01

Ja, Werner in Kontakt bleiben ist kein Problem,
 wenn ich nicht Online bin, schicke ne private Mail, die lese ich auch im Urlaub.
Danke auch fürs Daumen drücken ! wir werden ja sehen wenn ich das B. absetze, aber ich besuche meine Urologin alle 6 Wochen zur PSA -bestimmung, 
Da sollte nix anbrennen wenns wieder los geht.
So Anfang März will ich mal mim WOMO in den Schnee und testen wie weit Langlauf unter Bicalutamid geht.
schöne Grüße
Lothar

----------


## positiv111

Hallo zusammen,

heute war also der Tag, an dem bei mir mittels PSMA-Tracer (hab extra nochmal nachgefragt) festgestellt wurde, ob und an welcher Stelle genau sich Krebszellen im Körper befinden. Es hat mit Wartezeiten ca. 3 Stunden gedauert alles in allem. Das Auswertungsgespräch mit dem Professor hat ergeben, daß ich keine Metastasen bzw. Knochenmetastasen habe, sondern daß es sich um einige befallene Lymphknoten handelt. Diese liegen linksseitig so übereinander, daß sie gut bestrahlt werden können. Genaueres wird dann bald mit dem Urologen bzw. Strahlentherapeuten besprochen, wenn die Auswertungsunterlagen vorliegen. Die CD konnte ich schon mitnehmen.
Ich bin froh, daß ich noch nicht auf den Vorschlag meines Urologen eingegangen bin, mit der Hormontherapie anzufangen. Der Professor meinte, wenn ich die Bestrahlung hinter mir habe, hätte ich die nächsten 9-10 Jahre Ruhe. Dann bin ich 80 ... Mir geht es gut damit, daß ich nun Genaueres weiß, nichts ist schlimmer als Ungewißheit. Soweit erstmal meine Information.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Alfred,

hoffentlich bewahrheitet sich alles. Ich jedenfalls wünsche es Dir. Wo, hat man Dir gesagt, sollst Du bestrahlt werden? OP ist keine Option?

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerE,

OP sei keine Option, da es zu viele Lymphknoten sind, meinte der Professor. Wobei ich das alles noch genau mit meinem Urologen am 25.2. bzw. Strahlentherapeuten besprechen werde. Der Prof. wollte dem nicht vorgreifen. Die Lymphknoten liegen alle wie an einer Schnur übereinander. Ich bin auch erstaunt, daß man das alles bei meinem PSA Wert von "nur" 1,22 darstellen kann.
Ich kann mir aussuchen, ob die Bestrahlung in der Charitè stattfinden soll oder dort, wo ich gestern war. Es wäre günstig, denn wie der Prof. meinte, wären die ganzen Werte und Positionen alle gespeichert und müßten nicht neu berechnet werden.
Mit der Charitè war ich damals nicht ganz so zufrieden, und wie es aussieht, hat man in dem DTZ ebenso gute Geräte.
Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du mich auch persönlich unter meiner E-Mail-Adresse kontaktieren.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Alfred,

auch von meiner Seite: Viel Glück weiterhin.

Bei mir wurden übrigens seinerzeit mittels USPIO 17 befallene Lymphknoten entdeckt bei einem PSA Wert von 1.  Sie wurden alle bestrahlt und der PSA Nadir fiel auf 0,03. Ich hatte dreieinhalb Jahre Zeit gewonnen. Warum sollen es in Deiner Situation nicht 9-10 Jahre sein ? Ich wünsche es Dir !

Gruß Werner

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerJ,

danke für Deine Worte. Ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und man ist in einer solchen Situation dankbar über jede positive Äußerung von den Ärzten.
Wie Du geschrieben hast, wurde bei Dir am 6.2. ein PET-CT gemacht. Hast Du schon ein Ergebnis bekommen? Auch ich drücke Dir die Daumen. 

Es gibt mir zu denken, daß es bei einigen von uns gerade im letzten viertel Jahr zu solch drastischer Erhöhung des PSA Wertes gekommen ist. Manchmal glaube ich, daß die Ernährung eine Rolle spielt. Ich habe im 3. Quartal 2013 mal ganz bewußt auf Fleisch, Wurst und ungesunde Fette verzichtet, da fiel der PSA Wert bei der Kontrolle von 0,76 auf 0,69 runter. Das gabs lange nicht. Dann habe ich bewußt im 4. Quartal wieder wie immer gegessen (die Weihnachtszeit fiel auch mit rein), und die folgende Messung war erschreckend. Von 0,69 auf 1,22 in nur einem viertel Jahr! Es stellt sich die Frage, ob es da einen Zusammenhang gibt...

Darf ich Dir eine Frage stellen? Warum wurde damals 1/2 Jahr gewartet, nachdem man bei Dir diese 18 Lymphknoten gefunden hatte? 

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Alfred.

der Essens-/Ernährungsaspekt ist schon ein erstaunlicher, aber verständlicher Erklärungsversuch. Ob dieser allerdings solche PSA Sprünge verursacht, da habe ich meine Zweifel. Übrigens war ich vor Jahren einmal in einem asiatischen Land im Urlaub (ein Monat). Und während dieser Zeit ist auch meine PSA Entwicklung zum Stehen gekommen bzw. hatte sich moderat nach unten bewegt, allerdings in bescheidenen Grenzen. Aber wie man ja auch weiß, reagiert jeder Körper anders. Und ich nehme seit ca. einem halben Jahr Curcumin mit Granatapfelsaft, und meine PSA Werte sind leider just in dieser Zeitspanne quasi explodiert. Erklärungsversuch ?

Nun ja, meine PET/CT Untersuchung am 6.2. bei einem PSA Wert von ca. 1,4 war absolut negativ. Ich habe allerdings gleich anschließend in Nimwegen die neue USPIO/MRI NANO Untersuchung gemacht. Das Ergebnis steht noch aus. 

Übrigens wurde damals das Ergebnis der USPIO Untersuchung bei einem PSA Wert von 1 (auch in Heidelberg) nicht anerkannt. Man machte dort zur Absicherung eine PET/CT Untersuchung (der PSA Wert war mittlerweile auf 1,2 gestiegen) mit dem Ergebnis: Kein Befund ! Empfehlung in Heidelberg: Abwarten bis PSA >= 2 und dann weitere PET/CT. Ich fand dann allerdings den Radiologen, der die Bestrahlung gem. USPIO Ergebnis durchführte. Mit Erfolg, zumindest hinsichtlich einer zeitlichen Verzögerung von ca. 3,5 Jahren hinsichtlich einer wahrscheinlich bei mir irgendwann sowieso erforderlichen Hormonbehandlung. M.E. ist dies ein Geschenk, das ich zu würdigen weiß !

Aber wie schon früher einmal ausgesagt: Offensichtlich steht man auch in Heidelberg jetzt einer Lymphknotenbestrahlung nicht mehr so reserviert bis ablehnend gegenüber. Man setzt jetzt dort ja auch das wohl (wesentlich ?) genauere PSMA PET/CT ein. Auch wenn es (noch !) experimentell ist.

Schönen Abend 

Werner

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerJ,

ich hab mal gegoogelt nach USPIO. Da stand, daß es 2010 eingestellt wurde in Nijmegen. Es wurde also wieder aufgenommen. Hoffentlich bringt es Dir was, ich wünsche es Dir sehr. Vor allem, wenn was gefunden wird, daß man in Deutschland darauf reagiert.

Wie es aussieht, ist das PSMA-PET schon sehr genau. Wie sonst hätte man bei meinem PSA-Wert von 1,2 jetzt die vielen kleinen befallenen Lymphknoten feststellen können. Und da es in Deutschland gemacht werden kann, erfolgt auch gleich danach die Bestrahlung.

Es stimmt, hier läuft es als Studie. Meine Krankenkasse hat einen Vertrag mit dem DTZ Berlin, daher die Kostenübernahme. Mal sehen, wie es nun weitergeht. 

Gruß Alfred

----------


## RalfDm

> ich hab mal gegoogelt nach USPIO. Da stand, daß es 2010 eingestellt wurde in Nijmegen. Es wurde also wieder aufgenommen.


Darüber hatte ich hier berichtet.

Ralf

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo zusammen,

ja, die USPIO (heute MRI NANO) Untersuchungen haben seit letzter Woche begonnen.

Das Ergebnis meiner Untersuchung am 8.2. liegt zwar schriftlich noch nicht vor (Übersetzung in deutsch braucht noch ein wenig). Das Gespräch mit Prof. B. brachte allerdings ein ausgesprochen negatives Ergebnis:

Eine Lymphknotenmetastase im nicht vorbestrahlten Bereich, ok. Aber man fand zudem zwei Knochenmetastasen an der Wirbelsäule. Und das bei einem PSA Wert von ca. 1,3. Die unmittelbar vorher (am 6.2.) vorgenommene PET/CT ergab keinen Befund.

So kann es gehen, wenn man die immer feineren Diagnosemöglichkeiten zu nutzen versucht. Der Hammer fällt früher !

Wie es weiter gehen soll, steht in den Sternen. Kontaktaufnahme zu meinem Radioonkologen ist erfolgt. Ich werde berichten.

Gruß

Werner

----------


## positiv111

Hallo zusammen,

heute bekam ich per Post meinen Befund:

" Im PET/CT befindet sich ein malignomtypischer Besatz des PSMA in multiplen Lymphknoten retroperitoneal lumbal und links pelvin im Sinne von Lymphknotenmetastasen.
Kein Hinweis auf eine hämatogene Metastasierung oder ein Lokalrezidiv. "

Es handelt sich um 5 Lymphknoten max. 11 mm und 4 Lymphknoten max. 6 mm.

Wie es nun weitergeht, wird sich im Gespräch mit meinem Urologen entscheiden. Ich werde dann berichten.

Hallo WernerJ, Du hast recht, man erfährt alles früher. Doch das gibt auch die Chance, eher zu reagieren. Drücken wir uns die Daumen.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Alfred,

ich drücke Dir weiterhin die Daumen. Falls Du es noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen hast: Vielleicht setzt Du Dich mit diesem Ergebnis einmal mit Prof. Schostak in Verbindung.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerE,

danke für diesen Tipp. Ich habe mir mal die Seite von der Klinik Magdeburg angesehen und auch das Video von dem Interview mit ihm im MDR. Hört sich gut an.
Aber da ganz sicher eine Strahlentherapie denke ich jetzt folgen wird, wäre wohl das beste für mich, wenn ich diese auch hier im DTZ mache. Gerätetechnisch ist es bestens eingerichtet, die notwendigen Daten sind alle erfaßt. Das wird sich entscheiden, wenn ich das anstehende Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeuten gemacht habe. Aber erstmal zum Urologen.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Morgen Alfred,

bei mir wurden damals 17 Lymphknoten bestrahlt. Ich habe die Therapie bestens vertragen. Und wie sich jetzt (nach fast 4 Jahren) gezeigt hat, sind in diesem bestrahlten Bereich keine neue Metastasierungen mehr aufgetreten. Sei froh. dass Du keine hämatogene Metastasierung erfahren hast. Ich glaube, wir werden immer damit rechnen müssen, später weitere Metastasen in Lymphknoten (und leider manchmal auch darüber hinaus) entdeckt zu bekommen. Aber auch die kann man bestrahlen (oder operieren); und wir haben auf jeden Fall wertvolle Zeit gewonnen.

Übrigens hatte ich bei einem Vorgespräch mit meinem Urologen (Operateur) erfahren, dass er bei einer operativen Lymphknotenentfernung eine offene OP einer laparoskopischen vorziehen würde. Begründung: Er kann dann mit den Fingern die benachbarten LK prüfen, ob hier gegebenenfalls kleine Metastasierungen vorhanden sind, die nicht mit dem PET/CT erkannt wurden, und diese dann mit entfernen. Erscheint mit plausibel; denn wie sich auch bei mir gezeigt hat, gibt es ganz große Unterschiede hinsichtlich des Detaillierungsgrades bei den heute eingesetzten Diagnoseverfahren/-systemen. Zudem kommt es dann auch noch auf die Erfahrung der Radiologen an, die Ergebnisse richtig zu beurteilen.

Das ist natürlich meine laienhafte Darstellung. Hier mögen die Chirurgen ganz eigene (und andere) Meinungen vertreten.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir auch weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WernerJ

An alle: Ich möchte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen; denn mein Thema passt hier sehr gut hinein.

Das Ergebnis meiner USPIO/MRI NANO liegt nun vor. Das Ergebnis ist schon ein Hammer:

Zunächst wurden viele sehr kleine vernarbte Knoten gefunden, die damals bestrahlt wurden, und "wahrscheinlich deshalb nicht metastatisch" sind. 

Gefunden wurden aber auch 4 Lymphknoten, die "höchstwahrscheinlich positiv (metastatisch)" sind. Ein LK ist im Vergleich zur USPIO am 19.12.2009 neu und hat einen Durchmesser von 4 mm, die drei anderen waren damals als nicht metastasiert beurteilt worden, zwei davon haben einen Durchmesser von je 3 mm und der vierte einen Durchmesser von 4 mm.

Zudem gibt es zwei verdächtige Stellen im Korpus L3 und L5, die "höchstwahrscheinlich Knochenmetastasen sind", eine davon im Durchmesser von 12 und die andere im Durchmesser von 7 mm.

Mein letzter PSA Wert lag bei 1,20, gemessen am 16.01.2014. Mein GS war postoperativ 3+4=7. Mein PSA Wert steigt rasant weiter.

Das 11C CHOLIN PET/CT zwei Tage zuvor (durchgeführt am 06.02.2014) war ohne jeglichen Befund !

Wie können solche Untersuchungen zu derartig unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen ? Gibt es qualitativ wirklich solche Unterschiede bei den Diagnoseverfahren/-systemen ? Wie lässt sich hier das PSMA Verfahren einordnen ?

Viele Fragen, die hier sicher noch zu beantworten sind. Meine Termine mit meinem Strahlentherapeuten und meinem Urologen stehen noch aus. Wahrscheinlich stehe ich aber unmittelbar vor einer Hormonbehandlung, die ich doch so weit wie möglich hinausschieben wollte.

Werner

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@wernerJ:

*"Wie können solche Untersuchungen zu derartig unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen ? Gibt es qualitativ wirklich solche Unterschiede bei den Diagnoseverfahren/-systemen ? Wie lässt sich hier das PSMA Verfahren einordnen ?*"

Es ist schon bemerkenswert, diese unterschiedlichen Ergebnisse.

Nach meinem Info-Stand ist eine PET/CT ab > 2 ng/ml sinnvoll. Andere postulieren, dass dies auch bei < 2 ng/ml möglich sein soll. Der Tracers Colin 11 z. B. zeigt eine erhöhte Stoffwechselaktivität von Entzündungsprozessen an. Weiterhin ist die Beurteilung, das Lesen und Interpretieren der PET/CT-Aufnahmen von der Erfahrung des jeweiligen Untersuchers abhängig, schlechte Reproduzierbarkeit.
Das PSMA (Prostata spezifisches Membranantigen) ist dagegen ein radioaktives Nucleid, welches sich nur an der Zelloberfläche, an der Matrix (Epithelien), andockt und bei PCa-Zellen eine erhöhte Konzentration aufweist (SUVmax versus SUVmin-Werten), sowie bildlich dargestellt wird.
Es ist letzendlich das bilgebende Untersuchungsverfahren selbst, sowie die Befundung des jeweiligen Untersuchers, was zu indifferenten Aussagen führen kann.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das USPIO/MRI NANO- oder das PSMA-PET/CT als bildbgebendes Verfahren zu bevorzugen.

----------


## positiv111

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich das alles hier lese, bin ich mir fast sicher, daß bei mir mit einem PET/CT bei PSA 1,22 auch nichts gefunden worden wäre. 
Und das bei 5 Lymphknoten der Größe 11 mm! Ich bekam PSMA Tracer Ga68.

Ich denke auch, daß es eine Frage der Zeit ist, wann irgendwelche schon befallenen Lymphknoten soweit sind, daß sie durch bildgebende Verfahren dargestellt werden können.
Auch wenn meine 9 LK bestrahlt werden, gibt es vielleicht schon weitere kleine. Zum Glück ist es ein sehr langsam wachsender Krebs, und durch jede Behandlung werden uns ein paar weitere Jahre geschenkt.
Ich hab immer noch den Satz vom Operateur damals 2007 im Kopf. Er meinte, an Prostatakrebs werden Sie mit Sicherheit nicht sterben ... 
Und so will auch ich die Hormontherapie solange wie möglich hinausschieben. 

Aber WernerJ, wenn es dann jedoch nicht mehr anders geht, hat man wohl keine Alternative. 

Ich war schon etwas erstaunt, daß mein Urologe nach der letzten PSA Messung schon von Hormontherapie sprach, ohne ein Wort über PET oder PSMA zu verlieren. Darüber habe ich mich selbst bzw. durch dieses Forum hier informiert und entsprechend gehandelt. Gut, daß es das gibt!

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Morgen Alfred, guten Morgen Helmut,

auch ich bin schon geschockt, wie wenig man mit den herkömmlichen CHOLIN PET/CT erkennt. Bei Dir, Alfred, wurden bei PSA von 1,22 5 LK mit Durchmesser bis 11 mm und 4 LK mit Durchmesser bis 6 mm übersehen und bei mir bei einem PSA von 1,20 4 LK mit einem Durchmesser von 3 - 4 mm sowie zwei Kochenmetastasen von 7 und 12 mm. Ist die Jahrzehnte lang praktizierte Technik wirkllich so schlecht ? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies "nur" auf falsche Interpretation der Ergebnisse zurückzuführen ist.

Und zum anderen: Wenn wir bis zu einem PSA Wert von >2 warten müssen, könnten wir schon voller Knochenmetastasen sein. Das kann es doch auch nicht sein.

Auch bei mir wurde übrigens von einem sog. PK-Experten aus der Uniklinik Rechts der Isar empfohlen, schon bei einem PSA Wert unter 0,5, aber schneller PSA VZ, in diesem niedrigen Bereich, mit der Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Ist das der richtige Weg, auf LK Bestrahlungen/OPs ganz zu verzichten ?

Gruß Werner

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@WernerJ:

_"Und zum anderen: Wenn wir bis zu einem PSA Wert von >2 warten müssen,  könnten wir schon voller Knochenmetastasen sein. Das kann es doch auch  nicht sein._"

Möglich wäre auch, dass es sich auch um Metastasen anderer Enitäten handeln könnte. Z.B. ein endokriner Prozess (NE) in dem eine PSA-Expression nicht mehr, oder unzureichend stattfindet.
Krebszellen können mit der Zeit mutieren, d.h. weiter "verkrebsen."
Um eine Antwort darauf zu bekommen ist es sinnvoll, hin- und wieder auch die NE-Marker, wie NSE, CGa etc. bestimmen zu lassen.

Weiter wäre es auch möglich, wie bei mir geschehen und ich dies in diesem Thread schon einmal gepostet habe.

Zur Erinnerung Auszug meines postings #39 in diesem Thread:

_"Anfang August lies ich am DKFZ-Heidelberg, Prof U. Haberkorn, eine PSMA-PET/CT mit anschließender mpMRT durchführen.
Auf Grund des SUVmax-Wertes von 7,2 wurde ein GS von 7 oder 8 postuliert im Gegensatz zu dem histol. Befund im April.
Dieses hochmaligne Areal wurden markiert (nach PI-RADS, Läsion 11a.) und durch eine stereotaktische MRT geführte Biopsie (BIOsee) speziell biopsiert.
Die histologische Befundung, patholog. Institut Heidelberg, sowie der Referenzbefund von Prof. H. Bonkhoff, bestätigten den Befund vom April 2013 (GS-6, T1c, indolent).
In dem hochmalignen Areal 11a, aus der PSMA-PET/CT und mpMRT, wurde keine "bösartige" Entität gefunden, negativ."
_
_Als treffsicher erwies sich bei mir die Interpretation von Prof. Vogl, Radiologie, Uni-Klinik Ffm., März 2010.
  Die durchgeführte 3-Tesla MRT-S (Cholin-11)  mit endorektaler Spule an seinem Institut und  seine anschließende Beurteilung, deckte sich haargenau mit beiden  Biopsieergebnisse von 2013. Seine damalige Vorhersage bzgl. der  Aggressivität der betroffenen Läsionen
( < = GS-6 ), Ergebnis der  Spektroskopie, wurde ebenfalls histologisch bestätigt._"

Gruß Helmut

----------


## positiv111

Hallo zusammen,

heute Abend kommt im MDR 20.15 Uhr eine Sendung, u.a. über Krebs-Therapien. Thema: "Teure Krebstherapie - 
Warum einige Patienten ihre Behandlung selbst bezahlen müssen "

Gruß Alfred

----------


## Hvielemi

> auch ich bin schon geschockt, wie wenig man mit den herkömmlichen CHOLIN PET/CT erkennt. 
>  Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies "nur" auf falsche Interpretation der Ergebnisse zurückzuführen ist.


Wenn der Tracer aus irgendeinem Grund in den Metastasen nicht angereichert wird, ist halt nichts zu sehen.
Dann wäre der Tracer zu wechseln, z.B. auf 68Ga-PSMA, der sehr leicht zu interpretierende Bilder liefert.






> Und zum anderen: Wenn wir bis zu einem PSA Wert von >2 warten müssen, könnten wir schon voller Knochenmetastasen sein. Das kann es doch auch nicht sein.


Auch Knochenmetastasen unterliegen wie Lymphmetastasen dem exponentiellen Wachstumsgesetz. Die sind nicht einfach plötzlich da, sondern wachsen aus einer einzelnen eingenisteten Zelle oder einem Zellcluster. Sind sie schliesslich nachweisbar, bestehen sie aus Milliarden Zellen.
Um so weit gewachsen zu sein, bedarf es rund 30 Verdoppelungszyklen. Die Knochenfiliae, an denen wir einmal leiden werden, sind mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit längst am wachsen. Wenn Du nicht warten willst, bis sie sicht- oder gar fühlbar werden, gibt es nur systemische Therapien, sei dies AHT oder Chemo. Dass die ein begrenztes Potential haben, ist uns allen bewusst. Dass Tumormassenreduktion wirksam ist, hat Du anlässlich deiner umfassenden Lymphknotenbestrahlung feststellen können.




> Auch bei mir wurde übrigens von einem sog. PK-Experten aus der Uniklinik Rechts der Isar empfohlen, schon bei einem PSA Wert unter 0,5, aber schneller PSA VZ, in diesem niedrigen Bereich, mit der Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Ist das der richtige Weg, auf LK Bestrahlungen/OPs ganz zu verzichten ?


Nein, das ist nicht der richtige Weg, solange es Mittel und Wege gibt, die Metastasen direkt anzugreifen. Du selbst hast ja bereits Erfahrungen mit lokaler Therapie nach bildgebender Diagnostik (USPIO). Damit hattest Du mehr als drei Jahre gewonnen. Warum also nicht noch einmal dasselbe versuchen?, was allerdings aufgrund der neuen, verkürzten VZ wohl weniger verspricht (Mir wurde nach dem PSMA-PET/CT u.A. aufgrund der sehr kurzen VZ von der Bestrahlung abgeraten. Ob es richtig war, zu verzichten, werde ich nie erfahren.).

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## positiv111

Hallo zusammen,

heute fand nun das Gespräch mit meinem Urologen statt. Nach dem Auswertungsgespräch des PSMA PETs mit dem Prof. vom DTZ Berlin und dessen Empfehlung bin ich mir so gut wie sicher, daß ich dort auch die Strahlentherapie machen lassen werde. Mein Urologe, der mit der Charitè gut zusammenarbeitet meinte, ich solle mir eine Zweitmeinung von einem Urologen und Strahlentherapeuten der Charitè einholen, falls man doch eine OP plus Bestrahlung machen könnte. Was bei mir nicht so gut ankam war die Aussage, daß das DTZ Berlin natürlich sehr an der Strahlentherapie interessiert ist ;-). Für beide Einrichtungen habe ich nun die Überweisung und werde danach entscheiden. Als Laie denke ich mir, daß bei 9 befallenen Lymphknoten an verschiedenen Stellen wohl kaum eine OP in Frage kommt.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Alfred,

mehr, als die Zweitmeinung einholen, kannst Du nach meiner Meinung nun wirklich nicht tun. Geh Deinen Weg und viel Glück dabei. 

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Konrad,

Du hast sicher schon von dem Cyberknife Verfahren in Großhadern gehört. Ist Deine Knochenmetastase für dieses Verfahren zu groß ?

Gruß Werner

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Alfred,

hierzu könnte Dich doch Prof. Schostak aus Magdeburg gut beraten.

Gruß und viel Glück

Werner

----------


## Benton

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt bei PSA=1,8 eine PET-MRT mit Cholin-C11 hinter mich gebracht. Es ergab sich keine auswertbare Cholin-Speicherung. Wo steckt das Tumormaterial, das bei diesem PSA-Wert in der Summe ausreichend groß sein müßte aber vielleicht weit verteilt vorliegt? Oder speichert mein Krebsgewebe kein Cholin und die Methode versagt grundsätzlich?
Im letzten Jahr war ein PET-CT mit PSMA bei PSA=0,6 ebenfalls ergebnislos.
Sollte ich es wie WernerJ mit der USPIO/MRI NANO versuchen oder einfach noch einige Zeit warten, was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß Benton

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Benton (Dein Vorname ?),

warum hat man bei Dir denn nun wieder eine CHOLIN PET/CT und keine PSMA PET/CT oder -/MRT gemacht ? War das auch eine Entscheidung des DKFZ in Heidelberg ? Du kennst ja meine Erfahrungen mit einer CHOLIN PET/CT ! Obwohl noch experimentell eingesetzt, ist der PSMA Tracer doch (wesentlich ?) sensibler und treffsicherer. Gab es eine Begründung ?

Gruß Werner

----------


## positiv111

Hallo Benton,

womöglich war der Wert 0,6 noch zu klein für ein PSMA mit Ga68 und der Wert 1,8 ebenfalls zu klein für ein PET mit Cholin-C11. 
Wenn man bedenkt, daß bei mir bei einem Wert von 1,22 neun Lymphknoten mit PSMA sichtbar gemacht wurden, wäre es doch möglich, daß man jetzt auch bei Dir mit PSMA etwas finden würde.
Nach allem, was man bisher so lesen konnte bekommt man den Eindruck, daß ein PSMA-PET  bedeutend eher Krebszellen anzeigt als ein PET/CT.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Morgen Alfred und Benton,

offensichtlich ist die USPIO mit Sinerem das sensibelste Diagnoseverfahren zumindest beim Prostatakrebs (soll allerdings auch bei anderen Krebsarten ähnlich wirksam sein, sagte man mir in Nijmegen). Während meiner letzten Untersuchung hat man mir auch erläutert, welch kleine Tumorherde im Lymphknoten man mit diesem Verfahren erkennen kann (man sagt dort ab einem PSA von 0,3 und auch darunter). Offensichtlich wird man mit dem PSMA Tracer bereits bei einem PSA um die 1 fündig (siehe hier im Forum). Und das CHOLIN PET scheint erst bei einem PSA > 2 wirklich erfolgversprechend fündig zu werden.

Die Grenzwerte sind mir sehr häufig auch genannt worden. Meine laienhafte Erklärung: Sollten sich bei unserem metastasierten PK die Tumorzellen bereits in die Lymphknoten ausgebreitet haben, ist es nur eine Frage, wie ausgereift das technische Verfahren/System ist, um diese Tumorzellverbände zu erkennen. Sind diese allerdings verstärkt in einem Knoten vorhanden, sind auch die weniger sensiblen Verfahren in der Lage, diese zu erkennen.

Wie sollten auch sonst bei einem PSA von ca. 1,0 bei mir (im Jahr 2009) unter USPIO 18 (!) metastasierte Knoten festgestellt worden sein, während 3 Monate später bei einem PSA von ca. 1.2 unter CHOLIN nichts gefunden wurde.

Ob allerdings unter USPIO auch ähnlich sicher Knochenmetastasen gefunden werden im Vergleich mit CHOLIN, darüber wird bei mir immer noch debattiert. Früher hatte selbst Prof. B. dem CHOLIN PET/CT bessere Ergebnisse beigemessen.

Aber die Technik entwickelt sich auch auf diesem Gebiet offensichtlich rasant weiter (siehe PSMA).

Nun stellt sich allerdings die Frage: Wenn solche metastasierten LK gefunden werden, was tun ? Prof. B. steht auf dem Standpunkt, diese belasteten LK sollten mittels RT oder OP entfernt werden, dann könnte man den PK zu einer chronischen Krankheit machen, die einer dauerhaften engmaschigen Kontrolle und ggf. Therapie bedarf. Sollte sich - wie bei mir - nach einigen Jahren Ruhe der PSA Wert wieder relevant erhöhen, müsste dieser Vorgang (soweit möglich) wiederholt werden.

Frage an alle Betroffenen: Wie seht Ihr das bzw. liege ich aus Eurer Sicht voll daneben ? 

Gruß Werner

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Werner.J:

_"Prof. B. steht auf dem Standpunkt, diese belasteten LK sollten mittels  RT oder OP entfernt werden, dann könnte man den PK zu einer chronischen  Krankheit machen, die einer dauerhaften engmaschigen Kontrolle und ggf.  Therapie bedarf. Sollte sich - wie bei mir - nach einigen Jahren Ruhe  der PSA Wert wieder relevant erhöhen, müsste dieser Vorgang (soweit  möglich) wiederholt werden."
_
Ich bin absolut der gleichen Meinung.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

> Nun stellt sich allerdings die Frage: Wenn solche metastasierten LK gefunden werden, was tun ? Prof. B. steht auf dem Standpunkt, diese belasteten LK sollten mittels RT oder OP entfernt werden, dann könnte man den PK zu einer chronischen Krankheit machen, die einer dauerhaften engmaschigen Kontrolle und ggf. Therapie bedarf. Sollte sich - wie bei mir - nach einigen Jahren Ruhe der PSA Wert wieder relevant erhöhen, müsste dieser Vorgang (soweit möglich) wiederholt werden.


Hallo Werner,

wenn Du auf dieser Seite aus dem Forumextrakt auf das Bildchen für den Videoclip klickst, dann wird Dir die aus Nijmegen stammende MRT-Aufnahme eines Patienten vom September 2006 gezeigt, bei dem 23 befallene Lymphknoten entdeckt wurden  eigentlich ein Befund mit miserabler Prognose. Der Patient hat sich anschließend, vor etwa sieben Jahren, in Mannheim bei Prof. Wenz diese Lymphknoten per IMRT bestrahlen lassen, Anfang 2012 im RPTC die Prostata. Ich habe gerade mit ihm telefoniert: PSA 6,.. ng/ml, langsam steigend, es wird an eine intermittierende ADT gedacht, ansonsten hat er andere gesundheitliche Baustellen, die ihm derzeit mehr Probleme bereiten als der PK.

Fazit: Bestrahlung der befallenen LK mit einem modernen Gerät ist sicher nicht die schlechteste Idee, zumal die Präzision der Geräte seitdem noch besser geworden sein dürfte. Prof. Wenz war damals mit Prof. Barentsz in Kontakt, weiß also, was in Nijmegen gemacht wird.

Ralf

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Ralf,

leider gibt es nicht mehr solch ein Videoclip. Allerdings hab ich eine DVD geschickt bekommen, aber die läßt sich nicht so einfach auslesen. Ist wohl auch nicht für Laien gedacht. 

Ich hab das Gefühl, Nijmegen ist mächtig gefragt, und die haben Stress.

Hinsichtlich der Bestrahlung meiner jetzt 4 gefundenen LK-Metastasen sehe ich auch noch die Möglichkeit einer Bestrahlung. Nur dürfen diese LK nicht im vorbestrahlten Bereich liegen (ich hab nun mal schon zwei Bestrahlungen hinter mir), auch dürfte dann eine operative Entfernung extrem schwierig werden. Operateure waren alle nicht begeistert bei diesem Anliegen. Vor meiner LK Bestrahlung in 2010 war bei der USPIO festgestellt worden, dass einer der befallenen LK im vorbestrahlten Bereich (bei der Prostatalogenbestrahlung) lag. Der angesprochene Chirurg wollte nicht ran, weil er die Bestrahlung eh als zwecklos ansah (da nicht lebensverlängernd). Zum anderen war ihm eine OP zu komplex und gefährlich. Prof. W. hat es dann doch irgendwie hinbekommen, auch diesen LK mit der Bestrahlung abzudecken.

Das größte Problem bei mir sind allerdings die bei der USPIO diagnostisierten zwei Knochenmetastasen.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Werner,

Eine Frage zur USPIO: Ich hoffe, dass es sich um keine Wiederholung handelt. Muss die Untersuchung in Nijmwegen aus eigener Tasche bezahlt werden, oder besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Krankenkasse zahlt? Ich bin zwar Deutscher, aber Nijmwegen wäre quasi vor meiner Haustür. Erheblich näher jedenfalls, als Berlin, oder gar Heidelberg, wo die PSMA-PET-CT angeboten wird.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerJ und alle,

um auf Deine Frage zu antworten, also ich sehe es genauso wie Du. Ich würde für eine OP mich entscheiden, wenn es nur ganz wenige Lymphknoten wären und sie beieinander liegen. In meinem Falle sind es zu viele, also kommt nur die Bestrahlung in frage. Damals hatte man bei der OP festgestellt, daß Krebszellen ins anliegende Gewebe übergetreten sind, das wurde wie es jetzt aussieht, erfolgreich bestrahlt. Sonst hätte man denke ich jetzt dort auch befallenes Gewebe gefunden. Ich hoffe also, daß die jetzigen nicht im schon bestrahlten Gebiet liegen. Das werde ich dann am Freitag noch fragen.

Die jetzt anstehende Bestrahlung erfolgt mit der Thomotherapie HD. 

Zitat:
Dieses Gerät ermöglicht die hoch-konformale Strahlentherapie komplexer und ausgedehnter Zielvolumen mittels eines helikal um den Patienten bewegten intensitätsmodulierten Fächerstrahls. Diese Technik ist zum Beispiel hervorragend geeignet bei der Bestrahlung von zirkulären oder stark gekrümmten Zielvolumen, innerhalb derer ein gesundes Organ (Hirn, Rückenmark, Röhrenknochen, etc.) besonders geschont werden soll (Tumoren der Kopfhaut, Wirbelsäulen-Tumoren, Metastasen, Extremitäten-Sarkome).

Werner, wäre das in Deinem Falle nicht auch möglich, gerade wegen der Wirbelsäule?

Gruß Alfred

----------


## Harald_1933

> Prof. Wenz war damals mit Prof. Barentsz in Kontakt, weiß also, was in Nijmegen gemacht wird.


Hallo Ralf,

inzwischen hat auch Prof. Schönberg vom Uniklinikum Mannheim wieder Kontakt mit Prof. Barentsz aufgenommen. Als es noch das Originalsinerem gab, dessen Zulassung für Deutschland kurz bevorstand, war Prof. Barentsz in Mannheim, um die Mitarbeiter von Prof. Schönberg zu schulen. 

Inzwischen geht es um USPIO/MRI NANO. Diese neuen Eisenpartikel werden wohl im Auftrag von Prof. Barentsz hergestellt. Frau Prof. (apl.)  Dr. med. Ulrike I. Attenberger, die engste Mitarbeiterin von Prof. Schönberg, hat mir per E-Mail avisiert, dass sie mich über den Fortgang der noch laufenden Gespräche informieren würde.

*Hier* noch eine Rückblende. Und *hier* eine weitere Beschreibung.

*"Glauben ist gut - Wissen ist besser"*

Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo alle miteinander, 

habe soeben den aschließenden Befund aus Mannheim erhalten.

Ergebnis:
 In Übereinstimmung mit Prof. Barentsz wurde eine Läsion im LWK3 befundet. Dies sei auch die PSA Produktionsstätte.
Keine Übereinstimmung mit Prof. Barentsz bei USPIO Befund im LWK5. Hier sei seit Jahren die Bildgebung unverändert (und auch negativ im PET).

Therapie-Plan: Bestrahlung der 4 befundeten LK (wird noch berechnet) sowie Bestrahlung der Knochenmetastase plus antiresportive Therapie mit Zometa oder XGEVA.

Wie Harald schon berichtete, gibt es wieder intensiven Kontakt zwischen Prof. Schönberg und Prof. Barentsz.

Die Behandlungskosten der USPIO in Nijmegen sind z.Z. noch sehr hoch und liegen bei genau 4.000 EUR. Laut Prof. Barentsz ist dies zurückzuführen auf die sehr hohen Einstandspreise bei der Produktion, die nun in Holland vorgenommen wird. Die sehr langwierigen Abnahme-/Qualitätskontrollen sind erst Anfang Februar 2014 abgeschlossen worden. Die Kosten der ersten Lieferung (500 Fläschchen Sinerem; man benötigt für eine Untersuchung ab 70 kg Gewicht zwei Fläschchen) sind noch ausgesprochen hoch und sollen im Laufe der nächsten Lieferungen in Richtung 1.000 EUR pro Fläschchen tendieren. Sehr preiswert wird es wohl nicht werden. Aber immerhin !

An Harald: Hast Du schon mal etwas von Cyberknife gehört ? Dieses Verfahren wird in München Großhadern auch für die Bestrahlung von Knochenmetastasen und Lymphknoten eingesetzt. Welches Verfahren in Mannheim geplant wird, weiss ich noch nicht.

Gruß Werner

----------


## Harald_1933

*Cyberknife*

Hallo Werner,

siehe *hier.

"Schnitze dein Leben aus dem Holz, das du hast"

*Gruß Harald

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Morgen Harald,

hab mal ausgiebig recherchiert und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen: Cyberknife ist auch "nur" eins von vielen "guten" Techniken, die sich rasant weiterentwickeln. Es wird einem ja manchmal schwindelig, wenn man versucht, gründlich hiernach zu recherchieren. Man fällt von einer "Werbebroschüre" in die nächste. Hier - meine ich - sollte man den echten Profis (den Strahlentherapeuten) folgen, wenn man eine Entscheidung zu treffen hat. Und wie wir wissen, ist jedes technische Mittel auch nur so gut, wie der nutzende Therapeut damit umgehen kann (bzw. Erfahrungen hat).

Bei mir wird ein (High End) Linearbeschleuniger mit assoziiertem CT eingesetzt. Auf die Bestrahlung der "verdächtigen" Lymphknoten wird übrigens erst einmal verzichtet.

Gruß Werner

----------


## positiv111

Hallo zusammen,

am Freitag fand ein wirklich gutes Gespräch mit dem Strahlentherapeuten vom DTZ statt. Die Bestrahlung über 5-6 Wochen beginnt am 13.3.
Nochmal allen vielen Dank für Eure guten Wünsche und möge uns allen das Schicksal gut gesinnt sein.

Gruß Alfred

----------


## WernerJ

An Strahlentherapeut:

Hallo Daniel,

ich hatte ja bereits 2010 bei der gem. USPIO bestrahlten LK Deinen guten Rat beherzigt, nach der Häfte der Bestrahlungen den PSA zu kontrollieren. Er hatte sich da bereits relevant reduziert, war somit ein Zeichen, dass Tumorzellen getroffen wurden.

Auch heute stehe ich vor der Strahlentherapie der einen (mittlerweile von beiden Instanzen) hinreichend befundeten Knochenmetastase im LWK 3, obwohl alle auch von Dr. FE erhobenen Marker (und das Ergebnis der CellSearch Untersuchung, die keine CTCs im Blut feststellte) dagegen sprechen. Ist aber in dieser Situation wahrscheinlich die ausgewogenste Entscheidung, zunächst nur die eine Knochenmetastase zu bestrahlen (die offensichtlich der Herd des PSA-Anstiegs sein soll). Wenn dies erfolglos (oder nicht ausreichend) sein sollte, müsste man wohl an die als zweifelhaft befundeten LK herangehen.

Frage: Die Bestrahlung soll in 10 Sitzungen erfolgen. Kann man bereits nach der Hälfte der Bestrahlungen einen Effekt an der PSA Bewegung feststellen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass dies viel zu früh ist und ich den Abschluss der Behandlungen abwarten muss. Und wohl auch noch Tage/Wochen danach.

Gruß und danke im Voraus 

Werner

----------


## positiv111

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich wieder bei Euch melden. Die Zeit ist schnell vergangen, die 30 Bestrahlungen habe ich nun hinter mich gebracht, ohne irgendwelche Nebenwirkungen. Ob es erfolgreich war, wird sich in den nächsten Wochen nach der PSA-Wert-Messung zeigen ... Im Juni/Juli steht eine onkologische Reha an.

Viele Grüße Alfred

----------


## positiv111

Hallo,
hier ist Alfred. Die Zeit ist schnell vergangen, und ich möchte Euch mitteilen, was die 30 Bestrahlungen gebracht haben.
Ausgangswert vor der Bestrahlung war ja 1,22. Der erste PSA-Wert danach war 0,55. Im September wurde 0,23 gemessen und vor 2 Wochen war er 0,18.
Es war also eine gute Entscheidung, was man ja vorher nie so genau wissen kann.
Viele Grüße Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Alfred,

ich hatte Dich schon vermisst. Zumindest muss eine Menge Krebsmaterial bei Dir getroffen worden sein. Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass der PSA-Wert noch weiter sinkt. Zumindest hast Du erst einmal wieder viel Zeit gewonnen. Ich werde mich am 09.01. ebenfalls einer PSMA/PET-CT unterziehen und kann nur hoffen, dass bei mir auch behandelbare Herde gefuden werden. Dir wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch und niedrige PSA-Werte.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## WernerJ

Guten Morgen Alfred,

wünsch Dir einen weiteren Abfall des PSA Wertes ! Bist ja auf dem besten Weg.

Wie Du in meinem Profil lesen kannst, hat die Bestrahlung der vermuteten Knochenmetastase (per USPIO und Cholin PET/CT) nix gebracht. War wohl ein Fehlschuß !

Die PSMA PET/CT ergab dann drei LK-Metastasen (keine ossären !). Es erfolgte eine Lymphadenektomie in Aachen, leider ohne durchschlagenden Erfolg. Es wurde nur eine Metastase gefunden und entfernt. Zwei sind im linken kleinen Becken verblieben, wie eine Wiederholungs-PSMA PET/CT es bestätigte. Nun habe ich eine Cyberknife-Bestrahlung in München (am 22.12.2014) hinter mir (nur an einem Termin !) und warte auf ein positives Zeichen in Form sinkender PSA Werte. In München wurden zu den zwei verbliebenen "strahlenden" LK übrigens zwei verdächtige kleine LK zusätzlich gefunden und mit bestrahlt.

Über den Fortgang werde auch ich berichten.

Gruß beim heftigen Schneetreiben aus Hessen

Werner

----------


## positiv111

Hallo WernerE,

auch ich wünsche Dir bzw. uns allen ein gutes 2015. Heute ist ein entscheidender Tag für Dich, und ich drücke Dir die Daumen, daß das Ergebnis des PSMA-PET-CD zu Deiner Zufriedenheit ausfällt und man behandelbare Herde findet.

Auch für Dich, Werner J meine besten Wünsche, vor allem einen gesunkenen PSA-Wert. Meine nächste Messung erfolgt Anfang März.

Gruß aus dem vernieselten Berlin
Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank für die guten Wünsche Alfred. Tatsächlich hatte ich heute meinen Termin in der Uniklinik in Münster. Das Ergebnis weiß ich aber noch nicht. Es wird mir zugeschickt. Ist mindestens so spannend, wie PSA-Werte abholen...

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## positiv111

Hallo,
hier ist wieder mal Alfred. Vorige Woche habe ich meinen neuen aktuellen PSA-Werte erfahren. Obwohl die Bestrahlung nun fast schon 1 Jahr her ist, hat er sich nochmal halbiert und ist nun 0,08. Ich kanns kaum glauben und bin froh, daß ich die Hormontherapie noch nicht angefangen hatte, sondern noch einmal Bestrahlung. Ja, vorher weiß man nie, was richtig ist ... wenns nach dem Urologen gegangen wäre, er schlug die HT vor. Das kann ich immer noch machen, sollte irgendwann der Wert wieder steigen, was ich nicht hoffe. Leider hab ich derzeit mit Rheuma zu kämpfen, bin da auch in Behandlung. Alles Gute ist eben nie beisammen, wie man so schön sagt. 
 Hi WernerE, wie war das Ergebnis von der Uniklinik in Münster? Ich hab Dir fest die Daumen gedrückt.

Viele Grüße Alfred

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Alfred,

Dir erstmal meinen Glückwunsch. Hoffentlich hast Du lange Zeit Ruhe. 

Mein Ergebnis war nicht so gut. Kannst Du auch in meinem "Thema" nachlesen. 1 von 3 Lymphknoten lässt sich wohl nicht operieren und auch nicht bestrahlen. Ganz zu Ende bin ich mit meinen Nachfragen aber noch nicht. Je länger ich überlege, desto mehr tendiere ich doch zu irgendeiner Aktion. Mir graut es vor der AHT. Und wer weiß, wie lange das funktioniert. Aber Risiken wie z. B. Inkontinez möchte ich natürlich auch nicht eingehen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

> 1 von 3 Lymphknoten lässt sich wohl nicht operieren und auch nicht bestrahlen.


Hallo WernerE,

die größte Erfolgsaussicht für eine Bestrahlung hättest Du wahrscheinlich mit CyberKnife, das aus den unmöglichsten Winkeln und Richtungen bestrahlen kann. Hier kannst du nach Kliniken suchen, die CyberKnife-Geräte haben – Achtung! es sind auch Kliniken aufgelistet, die "nur" TomoTherapie anbieten, z. B. Münster. Lass Dich in einer CyberKnife-Klinik beraten!

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Ralf,

danke für Deine Nachricht. Ich habe meine Befunde nach Berlin (Charité) und Münster geschickt. Auf eine Antwort von Berlin warte ich noch. Münster hat recht rüde abgelehnt: O-ton: "Eine CyberKnife-Behandlung ist bei Ihnen nicht möglich. Wir empfehlen die leitliniengerechte Therapie (Optimierung einer Androgenentzündungstherapie)". Der Unterstrich ist von mir. Aber so stand das da wirklich. Auch keine Begründung. Das war schon sehr befremdlich. 

Aber ich bin noch dran. Was ist denn "nur" eine TomoTherapie? Bei der Charité steht beides. Wahrscheinlich haben die beide Möglichkeiten, oder?.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

> Was ist denn "nur" eine TomoTherapie?


Hallo WernerE,

vergleiche dieses Bild
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...omotherapy.jpg
mit diesem:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...f_Michigan.jpg
Bei der TomoTherapie liegst Du in einer Röhre ("Gantry") wie bei jeder IMRT auch. Bei CyberKnife befindet sich der Linearbeschleuniger am Arm eines Industrieroboters und kann dich in drei Dimensionen umkreisen. Wenn (und da) Münster kein CyberKnife-Gerät hat, wird man Dir dort sicher nicht CyberKnife empfehlen. 
Die "Androgenentzündungstherapie" kommt wohl daher, dass ein Arzt den Brief auf ein Diktiergerät gesprochen hat und eine Schreibkraft versuchte, das Beste aus dem zu machen, was sie vom Band hörte. Der Prof. oder wer immer hat sich dann nicht die Mühe gemacht, den Brief noch einmal zu prüfen, bevor er ihn unterschrieb.

Ralf

----------


## uwes2403

Oder die Autokorrekturfunktion ist Amok gelaufen......aber normalerweise sollte man ja lesen, was man unterschreibt...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Werner

Statt Androgen-Entzündungs-Therapie ist wohl die Androgen-Entzugs- (Deprivations)
-Therapie gemeint, also die chemische Kastration mittels Spritze, ADT.
Die wendet man an, wenn die Chance auf eine Heilung durch lokale Verfahren
vie Lymphknotenentfernung oder -bestrahlung als sehr gering angesehen
wird. Die ADT ist in keinem Falle heilend, verzögert die Krankheit aber
um Einige Zeit, im besten Fall um Jahre. Bei mir waren es etwa vier Jahre.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo noch einmal,

danke für Eure Mitteilungen.

@Ralf: Dass man sich verschreiben kann, ist natürlich verzeihlich. Aber sonderbar ist schon, dass man einem interessierten Betroffenen so gar keine Begründung gibt, warum eine Behandlung nicht möglich ist. Das war ich bislang anders gewohnt. 

Das CyberKnife-Zentrum der Münsteraner existiert ja ausgegliedert in Soest. In der Aufstellung der CyberKnife-Zentren, die Du mir geliefert hast, ist auch Soest aufgeführt. Soest ist gekennzeichnet mit "CyberKnife" und nicht mit "TomoTherapie". Von daher muss man eigentlich davon ausgehen, dass die auch CyberKnife anwenden, oder? Um so rätselhafter ist dann die unkommentierte Absage. 

Ich hatte auch mit den Osnabrückern, die damals bei mir die Logenbestrahlung vorgenommen haben, Kontakt aufgenommen. Die könnten die befallenen Lymphknoten sogar nach der herkömmlichen Methode bestrahlen. Nur just den nicht, der auch nicht operabel ist.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------

